# 6 weeks pregnant and feelin soooo tired



## gorgeous g

is there anybody else who is 6 almost 7 weeks pregnant and feeling tired allllllllll the time??? any suggestions on what i can do as i have 2 other children that need my time and attention.:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## melissa69

hi ya yeh im 6 weeks pregnant and so tired all the time and i have two boys to give attention to ,is hard when so tired but am eating lots of fruits which are helping me abit and give me abit of energy to


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!

Not sure what to suggest :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome!


----------



## x Nicki x

:hi: Welcome to bnb


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome


----------

